# ignorant to the trade



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

So I went from a small shop doing cut ins, running MC, installing light fixtures, running conduit, plugs,switches,etc. It was typically something new each day.I an with this large company now for the last 2days doing pre fab work and I an bored as hell. Guys have have doing this for weeks. Is this what I should expect?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If it's a big enough shop that they do a ton of prefab chances are you'll be doing prefab for a while. Doing that will familiarize you with all the components and parts the company likes to use, it will also make you proficient on the benders. After all this you'll be ready for field work and someone greener will take your place in the shop. This is how it works at bigger companies and for the most part it's a decent system


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> So I went from a small shop doing cut ins, running MC, installing light fixtures, running conduit, plugs,switches,etc. It was typically something new each day.I an with this large company now for the last 2days doing pre fab work and I an bored as hell. Guys have have doing this for weeks. Is this what I should expect?


Depends what your good at, I have an aptitude for cable tray and havent touched wire for about 6 months, just doing tray and conduit.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Its easy.....just so repetitive and boring. Just putting together 8ft fixtures, and exit signs


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons I wanted to get away from large commercial jobs. Running pipe or duct banks for months on end is boring on so many levels for me.

This is probably what you can expect working for a large company.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Thats one of the reasons I wanted to get away from large commercial jobs. Running pipe or duct banks for months on end is boring on so many levels for me. This is probably what you can expect working for a large company.


. You ain't kidding listening to Howard Stern and various podcasts is the only thing that gets me through the day. And audiobooks are good to. I've been bending pipe for four months straight.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> . You ain't kidding listening to Howard Stern and various podcasts is the only thing that gets me through the day. And audiobooks are good to. I've been bending pipe for four months straight.


Dude that sucks. Chain-smoking helps too. :jester:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

While boredom is a drag, unemployment is worse. Dirty six family reno has been keeping me afloat for the last month or so. Grateful for the work.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> While boredom is a drag, unemployment is worse. Dirty six family reno has been keeping me afloat for the last month or so. Grateful for the work.


Yup. We've been pretty slow doing resi reno lately with a blip of commercial reno and demo here and there. Piping in e-lights is the first EMT I've touched in years :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Got a few small things going, a few generator repairs, hopefully a new install in Ossipee, a small pool, take what I can get. The six family has been good in that I usually get paid weekly and we are allowed to build it how we choose. #12 for the bedrooms (window ac), all LED outdoor lighting. Will be one of the only west siders with granite counter tops.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Its easy.....just so repetitive and boring. Just putting together 8ft fixtures, and exit signs


I hear ya but that's life. There's too many people out there that expect some sense of eternal gratification from their job. Feeding yourself and your family should trump any feelings of being unsatisfied. We work to live not the other way around. I saw some commercial that sums if up pretty well, I think it went "my day ends at 3:00, but my life starts at 3:01". So poetic right


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I hear you pony, I am new to this trade and had no idea how big these projects can be. I was doing small stuff before. Most jobs just a day or 2 long. it beats not being paid on time like where I was before, it was just a bit of a shock.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> I hear you pony, I am new to this trade and had no idea how big these projects can be. I was doing small stuff before. Most jobs just a day or 2 long. it beats not being paid on time like where I was before, it was just a bit of a shock.


In places like that there's always guys that prefer the field and guys that prefer the shop. Maybe try letting them know where you stand (without being pushy of course) and then just put your head down and work. Good work ethic always stands out, even in the big shops. Good luck


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

Your apprenticeship is your responsibility. Take that however you want.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Look on the bright side. You could be crawling around in a 150 degree crawlspace coated in fiberglass insulation


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> Look on the bright side. You could be crawling around in a 150 degree crawlspace coated in fiberglass insulation


Or have your favorite hat get pulled off your head by a laser torit exhaust and lost forever. God damnit


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

make sure you're taking electrical electrician courses at night


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Its getting easier to tolerate. I have an interview next week that may be a better fit.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

bkmichael65 said:


> Look on the bright side. You could be crawling around in a 150 degree crawlspace coated in fiberglass insulation


But the beer taste so much better after that...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------

